# Darwin playing with Callie and Evie



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

It's a dog's life -  - Darwin is having great fun with Callie and his mum!

View attachment 3515


View attachment 3516


View attachment 3517


View attachment 3518


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

oh wow what a beautiful collie pup and mother


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

You've got to keep him just so you can keep posting pics like that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Aww really nice pictures 

that rope dog is well mad lol, has all his rasta dreadlock things fully grown yet lol???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures,,,,,,,beautiful dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Aww really nice pictures
> 
> that rope dog is well mad lol, has all his rasta dreadlock things fully grown yet lol???


No, she's only three, and the coat is not fully grown until about five. This is what it looks like then (except my boy here is black and she's grey  ):

View attachment 3520


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> You've got to keep him just so you can keep posting pics like that!


I've agreed that someone can come and have a look at him this Sunday - still not decided whether I'm going to actually let him go or not though! Thing is, he's so happy and settled now, as you can see from the pics. They'll have to be pretty special for me to agree to sell him .............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> I've agreed that someone can come and have a look at him this Sunday - still not decided whether I'm going to actually let him go or not though! Thing is, he's so happy and settled now, as you can see from the pics. They'll have to be pretty special for me to agree to sell him .............


im sure it will have to be a very special home for that very special boy,,,,,,,,,,,,and you will know if the people are right or not,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im sure it will have to be a very special home for that very special boy,,,,,,,,,,,,and you will know if the people are right or not,,,,,,,,,,


Hope so - although my confidence in my judgement has taken a bit of a bashing over what happened last time  . I keep telling myself I was right about the other four new owners!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Hope so - although my confidence in my judgement has taken a bit of a bashing over what happened last time  . I keep telling myself I was right about the other four new owners!


dont beat yourself up over it,he has probably forgotten about that little trip,,,,and im sure the same thing wont happen again,,,, have abit of faith in yourself,,,,, look at alan,,,,,what a brilliant owner he is,,,, and you will find another like him, they are out there,,,,,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw bless your collie pup is really cute, its lovely seeing mum and pup playing together.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dont beat yourself up over it,he has probably forgotten about that little trip,,,,and im sure the same thing wont happen again,,,, have abit of faith in yourself,,,,, look at alan,,,,,what a brilliant owner he is,,,, and you will find another like him, they are out there,,,,,


If I could find another owner like Alan, I'd be over the moon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> If I could find another owner like Alan, I'd be over the moon!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


>


You jammy dodger! I didn't realise you got your collie pup from a forum member. That's really lovely because you can both keep in touch which must be re-assuring for both of you. 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

sskmick said:


> You jammy dodger! I didn't realise you got your collie pup from a forum member. That's really lovely because you can both keep in touch which must be re-assuring for both of you.


It is good yeah! I recommended the site to Val after I got Jayjay and when I put the photos of him up on here!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> It is good yeah! I recommended the site to Val after I got Jayjay and when I put the photos of him up on here!


good job you got her to join,, so we can see pictures of them gorgeous dogs that she owns, stunning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures he looks so contented, I hope you find him a lovely home


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pictures


----------

